# Audiobahn ACH15 horns



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

I figured some may have seen them and some have not. There is a new set of Audiobahn ACH15's on egay at the moment. I will not post the link because it would then put it in the wrong section. 

I was tempted to purchase them but I could not fit them and I would end up selling them anyway.

Could be a great way to get into some horns cheap. 

Just to keep this post online with this section, does anyone have any opinions or past experience with the ACH15's?


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

that is way overpriced IMO

They are ID full size horns that Audiobahn flat out stole from Eric Stevens, it was rectified via legal action.
Compression drivers are pretty much garbage too.


----------



## pickup1 (May 6, 2008)

Mic10is said:


> that is way overpriced IMO
> 
> They are ID full size horns that Audiobahn flat out stole from Eric Stevens, it was rectified via legal action.
> Compression drivers are pretty much garbage too.


wow,tell us how you really feel!


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

8675309 said:


> I figured some may have seen them and some have not. There is a new set of Audiobahn ACH15's on egay at the moment. I will not post the link because it would then put it in the wrong section.
> 
> I was tempted to purchase them but I could not fit them and I would end up selling them anyway.
> 
> ...


What the heck - never even HEARD of these. And they look exactly like full-size ID horns. Odd.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Patrick Bateman said:


> What the heck - never even HEARD of these. And they look exactly like full-size ID horns. Odd.


THEY ARE THE FULL SIZE Eric Stevens horn BODY, right now to the Trademarks in the mold itself.
to Clarify, Eric Stevens Owns all the rights and patents to the horn designed sold under the Image Dynamics name


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Explains whey they aren't sold anymore. :lol:


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

but they will be soon


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

nobody devalued them because of who made them but because they flat out stole Eric's design.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

Mic10is said:


> THEY ARE THE FULL SIZE Eric Stevens horn BODY, right now to the Trademarks in the mold itself.
> to Clarify, Eric Stevens Owns all the rights and patents to the horn designed sold under the Image Dynamics name


Well, it turns out that wasn't the ONLY illegal thing that Audiobahn was involved in:










https://www.smh.com.au/world/north-...record-setting-meth-haul-20190209-p50wq2.html

Among the six people arrested for allegedly facilitating the shipment were Nasser Abo Abdo and Leonor Fajardo, two US nationals living in Woodstock in Melbourne’s outer suburbs.

Mr Abo Abdo, 52, has been a prominent figure in the audio equipment industry in California and ran a series of companies selling stereos, speakers, subwoofers and digital amplifiers.

Photos distributed by police showed the intercepted drugs were hidden inside boxes carrying the names Audiobahn and Alphasonik, two of the speaker companies operated by Mr Abo Abdo.


----------

